# Do I need a sponge in my HOB?



## bentz69 (Jul 22, 2011)

Everyday im learning something new here. I have 2 HOB aqueon filters with carbon inserts on my tank. Im reading that many people dont even use carbon filters but rather just a sponge material b.c it acts as the bio filter as well. Something like that?

If you check aqueon's website ( Aqueon Aqueon QuietFlow? Power Filter | Products ) in regards to their filters, it says the "bio-holster" (which is just a plastic grid/case that holds the carbon cartridge) removes ammonia and nitrites. Im assuming that means that the bacteria builds up on the plastic grid. Can this beneficial bacterial form on plastic like that? 

I was wondering if I could put some sort of a sponge material in the lower part of the HOB filter right before the carbon insert to act as the bio filter. Good idea or no? If yes, then what material should be used? Ive read that a simple dish sponge can be used :shock:

Ive also read good things about AquaClear BioMax Filter Inserts.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I do not run carbon in my tanks because I have real plants. I use the filter floss media that comes in a big bag and looks kind of like pillow stuffing in the HOB that are on my 55 gallon, 44 gallon and in two internal filters in my 20 gallon long that I have it works well and is cheap I paid about $6.00 for the big bag I have and still have plenty left over.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I use this from Petsmart on my HOB, except on the package, mine says bonded filter media, so it may be a little different. I do as you say and just cut the filter to the size of the plastic holder. I actually have 2 pads in there. I clean them with the water I remove from the tank to remove debris, but if one gets really bad i can switch it with a new piece without loosing all the bacteria:

Marineland® Rite-Size Filter Pads - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart

Carbon will remove tannin, and medicine, but also removes some plant nutrients, which is why most people only use it when needed in planted tanks.

Bacteria forms on all surfaces. Check this link out:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/bacteria-freshwater-aquarium-74891/


----------



## bentz69 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok so lets ditch the carbon and save some money. Although I purchased a 3 pack of carbon filters when I bought my tank...whoops. Ill use up the carbon now and then switch over to your suggestions. 

I thought a sponge filter was not supposed to be discarded but rather just rinsed off with old tank water when it got dirty?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I only replace if they are really really bad, for instance, the filter floss in my canister falls apart after a while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

The bio-holster for the filter cartridge and the wet dry bio-grid on the Aqueon QuietFlow will provide surfaces for beneficial bacteria. I personally think that bio-ceramics like bio-max and Matrix are better, but what you have likely works and I'm not sure that changing to a sponge in this filter would necessarily be better... and how would you know??? But you could try it~
IMHO, a typical kitchen sponge may not be a good choice in a filter - most filter sponges are more open cell types than you have with most kitchen sponges.
It is a general consensus here that carbon has it's use when removing medicines or tannins, but otherwise is short lived and not typically required.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree the sponges only get replaced when they are comeing apart also wanted to add I would not suggest a kitchen sponge as some of them have chemicals that may harm your fish.


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

There will come a point when you have to replace the sponge. They are not permanent.

I have a power 20 and do what the others do, buy the big bag from Petsmart and put it in there. I've also bought the sponge for the Aquaclear 50 and put it in the same place. I think the sponge cleans better, but the filter floss is easier.

I also put some of the fluval bio media under the sponge it fits nice under the sponge.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Some more specialized LFS will carry foam blocks. You can cut them to the sizes you need. It saves some money. However, one of the most important parts of using a sponge is the mechanical filtration aspect of it which affects the flow of the water. If you are just looking for biological filtration, you can buy ceramic rings, as someone suggested, and put it in a nylon mesh bag. The ceramic media is extremely porous and offer huge amounts of surface area for bacteria and will do an excellent job of giving you added biological filtration without slowing down your flow rates.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

You 'could' replace the cartridge with the appropriate sized foam block, but that filter does not have the capacity for ceramic bio-media. So a foam block could work and with some extra cleaning servicing might save a few dollar$ over the cost of cartridges, but I wouldn't expect a huge difference in mechanical or bio-filtration.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

after the first foam piece, you wont get more mechanical filtration out of the filter. The foam also offers more surface area than ceramic pieces, but the key is that the ceramic wont obstruct flow as much as additional foam will.


----------



## bentz69 (Jul 22, 2011)

I stopped by petsmart and picked up a Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge ( Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart ) for both of my HOB filters. Its only been 6 hours are there is a decent amount of debris on these things. Mostly little plant pieces b.c i was re-arranging the tank. Im thinking these will act as a bio-filter. They fit snug on the filter tube and Im not noticing a a reduced rate of flow. I bet once they get filled with debris it will slow the flow but a quick rinse in some separate tank water should clean them off

I also bought AquaClear BioMax Filter Insert ( AquaClear BioMax Filter Insert - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart ) for each HOB filter. They fit nicely in the filter and just like the pre-filter sponge, there is no reduced flow.

I think this takes care of my bio-filters


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Ahh....I thought you were talking about sponge inside to replace the cartridge.


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like you have a good filter and bio media. Basically what I did but put the sponge inside on on the intake. It's been working great for a few months now.

The benefit to the intake sponge is no fish, or invertebrates to get stuck or into the intake.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the idea of putting the Fluval prefilter on the inlet tube so I picked up a couple to use as a trial.
I think it adds an extra sponge filter dimension to the HOB filter!
Great idea...(as good as the water bottle baffle for return flow reduction!)


----------

